# New FMP video..



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Here i go opening a can of worms but i just saw the new FMP video and all i can say is ridiculous :roll: 

Yes these guys can shoot and are **** good but c'mon guys... i wonder how many animals they "miss" off camera? And those of you who have seen it, how about the antelope that is shot that has the hole in his head from "fighting"? Looks to me like he got in a fight with an arrow and lost :?

And yes he was trying to kill it but when you launch an arrow at 100 plus yards at an animal that is small enough that your pin probably covers the whole thing how could you possibly know where you are going to hit? Kinda looks like they take the approach of i'll fling this arrow at it and if it looks like agood hit and dies we'll put it on camera, but if not we'll just delete that one.

Anyways i just kind of see this as being a tool for the anti's...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HIIIIIII YAAAAAA!!! Man, the horse sounds kinda gross when you smack it that hard. :lol:

I like FMP and their videos... but I wouldn't take some of their shots. Its good entertainment and they seem to be good at what they do but some of their stuff isn't for everybody. I think if anti's wanted ammo, they could take anything we post here and twist it to look bad, let alone kill shots on video. My thought is that FMP isn't doing anything more to hurt the sport than anyone else, especially with all the bloody harvest photos and stories we all post on here (not that any of that is a bad thing). Just me.... and my














.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Sorry to open this up again but their first video was great but i think they just take it a little too far in this one... anyways i guess i was just a little shocked and needed to say something


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> Sorry to open this up again but their first video was great but i think they just take it a little too far in this one... anyways i guess i was just a little shocked and needed to say something


Nah, I hear ya. Shots just too long for your liking or something? You said 100 plus on one? That is a long poke. Guess I need to pick it up and check this vid out. I was going to go to the premier but spaced it. DOH!! :? Won't take a shot further than my pins are set personally but I don't have one of those handy dandy dial em up sights either.  Bummer you weren't happy with the movie.... I just want them to get more local stuff on video because that I think is a big selling point around here. I know the one I saw (first I think) I really liked.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Don't get me wrong they make some amazing shots and kill some nice animals, but just makes we wonder about all the shots they don't put on camera, or maybe they never miss and always make the perfect shot? Who knows?! Just my thoughts.

By the way RR77 i like your way of handling stuff that people feel strongly about, you let em know where you stand and don't go totally ape sh** on them. Everyone has there own opinion right? :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> you let em know where you stand and don't go totally ape sh** on them. Everyone has there own opinion right? :mrgreen:


Doesn't really do much good, honestly. Been there and done that and it just leaves you angry, beating your wife, kicking your dogs, etc. Just kidding. :wink: Like you said, everyone has their own POV on pretty much everything.... doesn't mean anyone is wrong, just feels a little differently about certain things. Are the movies in all the shops now for the public to get? Might pick one or two up to watch this weekend... hunting tomorrow but then I'll be home pretty much the rest of the time. See if I can cut off that buck I had a shot at last weekend..... Its certainly nothing worth putting on video.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Ya i don't think kickin the dogs and beatin the ol lady is the right way to go, just my 2 cents :lol: I'm not sure where my buddy got it, but i know he picked it up awhile ago so i'm sure you can pick it up almost anywhere. Its alot better than the first to in that it doesn't have all the weird junk in between hunts. Just all huntin. Good luck tmrw. I'll be headin up sunday mornin and be gone til monday evening. Hopefully i can get a shot at one of the boys i tried at last week <<--O/


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GL bud. Just me or does it seem awfully quiet on a Friday around here?? Hey... was that just a tumbleweed that blew by? Hmmmm everyone must be out already or something.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Ya its a lil glum around here today. Lucky buggers :evil: I would already be up on the mountain if it weren't for work and more importantly the lil lady's Birthday tmrw, so i'm getting a late start on the weekend


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, happy B-day to the lil lady... hopefully we both have our own pics to post come Monday. If I don't get one here in the next two weekends, I'm thinking about caving and just tagging out on a skinhead just so I can get meat in the freezer and start worrying about my bird hunts. We'll see... my hunting buddies might roast me over that decision though. :lol:


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Hopefully that'll happen. I've got a group of nine bucks i've been after for awhile but can never get close enough without one bustin me, so i've got my game plan so hopefully i'll take one down. Nothin wrong with a lil meet in the freezer even if it is a skinhead 8) I need to kill at least somethin before october because thats when the real huntin begins! Hammerin ducks and honkers is far better than chasin deer and elk on the Wasatch IMO.


----------



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, I would never take some of the shots those guys pull off. However, it does make for some great entertainment. Personally, I think its awesome that they have the huevos to go on film take some of these ridiculous shots with a bow and in the next section they are doing it at targets and saying its ridiculous, all so that we can sit back watch it, learn from it and come here and talk about it. I think its better then watching a whitetail get plugged from 20 yards out of a tree stand.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

o-||


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

If they practice at there long distance shots just like rifle hunters practice at theres and get good at it what is wrong with that the same equation is on both sides and i never hear anyone running there blow hole about that. I don't shoot past 60 yards cause i can't but if i could practice and get good i would take those shots cause 10 to 100 yards the same crap can happen. Life aint perfect, hunting is not all picture perfect. Rifle, muzzleloader, or archery it doesn't always happen like the dream shot.


----------

